# costa blanca local papers and radio stations for expats



## hayleymorgan (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking for details of local expat radio stations and newspapers in the costa blanca area, does anyone have any good ones? 


Many thanks,

Hayley


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

I Dunno about Mainland Spain , but wish Mallorca had a English Radio Station ,playing none stop oldies .. now that would be brill ..
lazing in the Pool with oldies blasting mmmmmm perfect ...


----------



## hayleymorgan (Sep 28, 2007)

you cant beat a bit of Frank ( Sinatra ) Why don't you start your own radio show. POOL FM


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

It does have one.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> It does have one.


Does it play oldies ?

If so whats the frequency as i scanned on the FM radio whilst cruising along the sea front looking all cool  and all i got was crappy stations . turned it of in the end and was forced to speak to the mrs lol


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

La luna, I remember someone on another site talking about it


----------



## hayleymorgan (Sep 28, 2007)

Pete, if you ever get back to the UK, look out for an Italian restaurant called Frankie and Benny's. In the restaurant they play all the oldies and they are great, but they do a 4 CD pack and it is jam packed of great Oldie's music.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

hayleymorgan said:


> Pete, if you ever get back to the UK, look out for an Italian restaurant called Frankie and Benny's. In the restaurant they play all the oldies and they are great, but they do a 4 CD pack and it is jam packed of great Oldie's music.


I know it yep used to go there in the good old days when you could have a smoke ,, ahhhh the good old days lol

Now i dont use any establishment that refuses smokers on principle . I have every oldy in the world probably well not the world slight exageration lol but a damn good collection its just nice to have a station which has a mix of oldies which i dont know the order there coming etc ..


----------



## JulieP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try REM.FM - 104.8FM & 91.9FM
& SPECTRUM FM - 105.5FM
I listen to both online.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Try REM.FM - 104.8FM & 91.9FM
> & SPECTRUM FM - 105.5FM
> I listen to both online.


I shall check them out when i am back over there , in a few weeks all being well 

Thanks for that young lady ..

On the subject of radio station setting up , that would suit me , anyone know how much it may cost to set one up ?
and whats involved etc ?


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

a lot..............the license itself will be a hell of a lot of money........if it was cheap then loads of people will be doing it surely?


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> a lot..............the license itself will be a hell of a lot of money........if it was cheap then loads of people will be doing it surely?


Ahhh but what do you call a lot ? £ 20 could be a lot to a poor chap who lives in a box discarded by Tescos .
But to a slightly dense guy like me its small change , so what is a lot ?

And also !!! Not loads of people would do it as most wouldnt have the time would they ? They could be off seeing there Solicitors about Legal Racism and slanderous remarks etc , so i think your wrong on both counts


----------



## fleurie (Feb 15, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> a lot..............the license itself will be a hell of a lot of money........if it was cheap then loads of people will be doing it surely?


I was interested to read the postings re an English speaking ex pat radio station. I worked in Radio for the BBC as a producer and presenter and am wanting to move somewhere nice and warm away from the UK for my early retirement. I'm 57. Having had years of experience and lots of contacts in the business, I would be really interested in finding out what's involved in getting a licence to set up a station out there. Having lived overseas for many years I realise the importance of having an English speaking radio station. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

fleurie said:


> I was interested to read the postings re an English speaking ex pat radio station. I worked in Radio for the BBC as a producer and presenter and am wanting to move somewhere nice and warm away from the UK for my early retirement. I'm 57. Having had years of experience and lots of contacts in the business, I would be really interested in finding out what's involved in getting a licence to set up a station out there. Having lived overseas for many years I realise the importance of having an English speaking radio station. Let me know if I can help.


I cant help you with the detail I'm afraid ... although I suspect you would have to contact the local administration for the licences and documentation that you would require. What I would say though is that here in the Costa Blanca there are a number of British Radio stations already existing, and I guess its the same further South


----------



## mikeoc (Feb 20, 2008)

hayleymorgan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for details of local expat radio stations and newspapers in the costa blanca area, does anyone have any good ones?
> 
> ...


Coast FM
Bay Radio
Both aimed at the over 35's

Free papers
Round Town News
Euroweekly
Inland Trader
there are more and readily available


----------

